# Custom Foam Inserts



## IPD_Mr (Jun 26, 2011)

A while back there was discussion about someone on here looking at making foam inserts.  I think it was on the Woodcraft Pen Case thread.  Anyway I am looking for some custom foam inserts that are 8" x 7-1/8" x 3/4".  Each insert will need to have pen beds cut for specific pens sizes such as Jr size and Sierra size.  I am looking for about 20 of these.  Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## terryf (Jun 26, 2011)

Check PSI Mike, I bought a few for the Jr series if memory serves. PKBOX something or other.


----------



## jallan (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Mike,
PSI has them under pkboxmpb
Jallan
www.cedarcreekcustompens.com


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 26, 2011)

OK I guess I did not make myself real clear. Each insert will hold about 6-8 pens depending on the pen size. The ones that came with the cabinet are made from hard blue foam like you get at Lowes and are sprayed with a flocking paint. The flocking rubs off and I am constantly having to clean off the pens. Static and Acrylic/Lucite/PR are the worse. Here is a photo of what I am talking about.


----------



## asyler (Jun 26, 2011)

nice case,,


----------



## terryf (Jun 26, 2011)

Give these a bash Mike...

http://www.cigarsolutions.com/products/Thin-Foam-Travel-Humidor-Tray.html

https://www.gopens.com/Vintage_Pen_Parts/vintage_pens_12X16Trays.php


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 26, 2011)

Terry - The slotted trays from GoPens is nice but they would not secure the pens very well for traveling.  I am looking more for something like this tray below from Cigar Solutions but custom cut so that each tray will hold a specific style of pen.


----------



## Hess (Jun 26, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Terry - The slotted trays from GoPens is nice but they would not secure the pens very well for traveling.  I am looking more for something like this tray below from Cigar Solutions but custom cut so that each tray will hold a specific style of pen.



You could always get the foam that is in Gun Cases and cut slits for each size pen in the foam  this would hold the pen from moveing around and let it be seen at the same time.  Use the flat foam not the egg crate type.

you should be able to get it at Midway shooting supplies?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 26, 2011)

Ray that is what I am wanting, but the problem is my cutting the foam.  I honestly think my 3 year old grandson could cut it better than me.  I was hoping to find someone that has the equipment to custom cut these.


----------



## Bobalu (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is the thread youmentioned in your first post:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79845&page=2

I think it was NewLondon88 that mentioned he had the equipment to cut foam. Might want to PM him and see.


----------



## hanau (Jun 26, 2011)

what would the measurements for the slots need to be be for Jr size and Sierra size?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 26, 2011)

John - I think that the Jr and the Sierra width should be right at 5/8"  This would allow for some with a shape.  You could also do some at 1/2" for the more straight designs.  Length wise the Jr Slots would be nice at 6-3/8" to allow for various design lengths.  Sierras would be good at 5-1/2".  Spacing between the slots right at 3/8".  So Sierra trays would get roughly 7-8 up and down and one across the top or bottom.  The Jr size would get about 7-8 across depending on which width of slot you use.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 26, 2011)

Mike, is that the case you were telling me about? Pretty dang sweet.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 26, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> Mike, is that the case you were telling me about? Pretty dang sweet.


 

That is the one.  My lovely wife got this for me.  Now if I could just fill it all the way up and be in need of another one.  :biggrin:


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 26, 2011)

I was going to suggest pluck foam since I use it for my gun/ammo cases. It may not be the most appealing but it will certainly do the job. You'd still have to glue the divider walls down to the bottom flat foam.

http://www.caseclub.com/pick-and-pluck-foam.htm

A hot wire is the easiest way to cut foam but you've got to have a steady hand and you still have to glue the dividers down.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 26, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, is that the case you were telling me about? Pretty dang sweet.
> ...


 


A better idea in my mind would be for you to sell the ones it's getting filled with so that you have more room for the new ones you want to make :wink:

Love ya.


----------

